# Where do you get your "green wheels" for sharpening carbide grinder teeth?



## fishinpa (Oct 1, 2012)

I was hoping a few folks that sharpen their own grinder teeth could chime in here. Being new to the business I am behind on all fronts of the learning curve.

I am looking for 6" or 8" wheels for a bench grinder and am coming up with about 40.00 - 45.00 per wheel pricing! WOW, I was not expecting them to be soo expensive.

I am hoping someone has a "not so easily found" source they can share with me/us.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Woodys Green Carbide Grinding Wheel,Green AGW-4100 : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## imagineero (Oct 1, 2012)

Not any use to you, but for the other australian guys out there I get mine from Blackwoods. I use the Norton silicone carbide wheels in 60 grit. My grinder is a 6" and from memory I pay around $20/wheel. They ship or you can pickup. It's very hard to find these wheels in australia.

Shaun


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Not any use to you, but for the other australian guys out there I get mine from Blackwoods. I use the Norton silicone carbide wheels in 60 grit. My grinder is a 6" and from memory I pay around $20/wheel. They ship or you can pickup. It's very hard to find these wheels in australia.
> 
> Shaun



Dont breath that dust in either!


----------



## imagineero (Oct 1, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Dont breath that dust in either!



Nah it's all good I sprinkle it on my wheat bix in the morning. Tastes way better than asbestos. 

Shaun


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Nah it's all good I sprinkle it on my wheat bix in the morning. Tastes way better than asbestos.
> 
> Shaun



Ok then keep eating it.:tongue2:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 1, 2012)

What for grinder teeth are you sharpening. I use a 3m diamond grinder wheel for my greenteeth. I have sharpened 225 teeth on one wheel so far. I ordered some more direct from 3m for $127 each.


----------



## fishinpa (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> What for grinder teeth are you sharpening. I use a 3m diamond grinder wheel for my greenteeth. I have sharpened 225 teeth on one wheel so far. I ordered some more direct from 3m for $127 each.



I bought a Rayco 1635 Trac Jr, and am using the Rayco Super Tooth. I was contenplating going to Green Teeth, but yeaterday I heard they changed their supplier and the new vendor's product (carbide cutting surface) is not holding up as well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I bought a Rayco 1635 Trac Jr, and am using the Rayco Super Tooth. I was contenplating going to Green Teeth, but yeaterday I heard they changed their supplier and the new vendor's product (carbide cutting surface) is not holding up as well.



I havent heard that. When did they change?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

I sent a email off to green manufacturing after reading your post. 

Here is my email 
Sent: Tuesday, October 02, 2012 8:51 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Carbide Supplier

Someone told me that you have switched to a different carbide supplier and the new carbide isnt holding up as well. Is this true?

Thanks,

Jared

There response.

We have used two suppliers since we started, but we have recently moved towards only buying from one supplier, because they have been able to supply virgin carbide for us, which is actually a huge upgrade from the old carbide. So we didn’t really switch suppliers, but we did upgrade the quality of carbide. 



Nick Moore
Green Manufacturing, Inc. 
Toll Free: 800-473-3683 ext.106

Greenteeth.com

Like us on Facebook at facebook.com/greenteeth


----------



## fishinpa (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I sent a email off to green manufacturing after reading your post.
> 
> Here is my email
> Sent: Tuesday, October 02, 2012 8:51 AM
> ...



I believe that means the tips are coming from China now. I am not sure but this is my opinion given my source.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I believe that means the tips are coming from China now. I am not sure but this is my opinion given my source.



I bet both suppliers where from overseas.


----------



## flushcut (Oct 2, 2012)

I would go the diamond wheel route. I bought a 6"x1/2" with a 1/4" sintered diamond thickness for just shy of $200 after S/H. I think I have about a 100 yellow jackest ground and the wheel shows no sign of wear at all. When I was using green wheels I would get about 120 teeth per 8" wheel and I am expecting to get many times that with a diamond wheel. 
The company is Eagle Super Abrasives I run out to the shop later and get an ph#.


----------



## fishinpa (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I bet both suppliers where from overseas.



I know the vendor they stopped using is USA based. The other being from China is speculation on my part.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I know the vendor they stopped using is USA based. The other being from China is speculation on my part.



How do you know what vender they were using?


----------



## Menchhofer (Oct 2, 2012)

victornet.com


----------



## fishinpa (Oct 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> How do you know what vender they were using?



An acquaintance buys product from the dropped vendor.

That's all I know and therefore can elaborate no further on the vendor situation.


----------

